# "2Cool Season"



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey guys it is that time of year again where trophy fish just jump in the boat and every cast has a 25 inch trout on the other end. Well, it isn't that good but no doubt any cast can produce a trophy and if you aren't out there to experience it you are definitely missing out. These cold fronts coming through have really kicked off the bite so like every year at this time right now is the the time go. 

For me, weather determines the fish I am targeting. The flounder have been coming through in spurts and traveling during the fronts. So those days where it is too windy and nasty to trout fish, flounder are the target species. The days during and right after the front are when the flounder move in and that is when they bite best earlier in the season. As we get closer to Thanksgiving (Typically the peak of flounder season) and the water temperatures continue to drop the flounder bite will be an almost daily event as they stack up in certain areas before they migrate out to the gulf for the winter.

Speckled trout have been fairly easy to catch since that first good cold front that hit us a few weeks ago. They have showed up in their typical fall areas and are definitely moving shallow especially if you want to catch the bigger fish. This latest cold front will drop water temperatures down which means longer leader leaders to get down closer to the mud for the "live shrimp" anglers and slowing down your retrieve for the lure chunkers.

This is by far the best 4 to 5 weeks of the entire year coming up. Time to get those kids out on the water and take them when the fishing and weather is good. 

Mention this post and receive a $50 "2cooler special" discount. 

Give me a call and lets get hooked up.

Capt Craig Lambert
galvestoninshorefishing.com
832-338-4570


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

more pics


----------

